# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Деньги в кредит

## EweX

- Ваш банк дает кредиты под честное слово?
- Без проблем...
- А если я не верну?
- Когда перед Богом предстанете, вам стыдно будет.
- Когда это еще будет...
- Вот, если пятого не вернете, шестого предстанете

----------

